# [EVDL] ZillaView: Zilla data visualisation



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Awesome - I'll have to play with this tomorrow.

Thanks Claudio

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow!
Great interface, I was looking at the screen shot on your website, thinking 
*I want to move some of the gauges* and then lo and behold when I opened up 
the program I can choose 3x4 or 4x4 gauge layout and move them around!

On the Parameters tab - does that set the hairball settings, does it act 
like the Palm pgm to set the hairball Max settings or are they just 
parameters for your pgm?

If they don't set the hairball, is there a thought to have your pgm be used 
to replace the Palm pgm that programs the hairball? Can they both be 
combined into 1 program?

How do I figure the motor rpm - mph multiplier if different gears are used? 
Good thought on the kmh/mph choice

Very nice that you have given different screen settings.

It really looks great, I can't wait to get my S-10 up and running. I have an 
old Toshiba laptop that I am planning to use.

Do you have a paypal account?

Rush
Tucson, AZ
2000 Insight, 66.7lmpg, #4965
www.ironandwood.org
www.Airphibian.com
www.TEVA2.com


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Claudio Natoli" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, February 23, 2008 11:28 PM
Subject: [EVDL] ZillaView: Zilla data visualisation


>
> Hi all,
>
> I've gotten a few requests about ZillaView from EVDL listers recently, so 
> I've made it available for download here:
> http://www.evgear.com.au/zillaview.html
>
> It is a simple Windows program I wrote a while back to make it easier to 
> interpret the Zilla serial data output stream, and may prove useful to 
> other Zilla owners (especially when first testing out your EV/Zilla).
>
> More details + screenshots available at the link above. If you find it 
> useful, I'd love to hear from you.
>
> Cheers,
> Claudio
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
>
> -- 
> No virus found in this incoming message.
> Checked by AVG Free Edition.
> Version: 7.5.516 / Virus Database: 269.20.9/1294 - Release Date: 2/22/2008 
> 6:39 PM
>
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Claudio Natoli wrote:
> >
> >
> > Hi all,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I've been running this on my Mitsubishi since last year. Claudio made a
couple wonderful tweaks that should make this a rather versatile tool.

Being able to customize it for individual users is great. I will concede
however that firing up the ol' laptop and looking at it in the passenger
seat is still a little burdensome. I've been thinking for a while of
building a carputer like Claudio mentioned. So how about one of these
http://www.logicsupply.com/products/artigo

Does anyone have a smallish monitor they could recommend? Either out of an
older laptop or palmtop? That would interface easily wither by USB or DVI?

One thing I would mention to Claudio and the writers of the FasTrack
software is to combine them to also have a real time datalogger type view as
an option. I use FasTrack to view and access the data I log. Having a
carputer that draws little power and boots these apps up everytime, on the
dash would be an excellent product for someone to produce.

Mike

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of Otmar
> Sent: Sunday, February 24, 2008 11:27 AM
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] ZillaView: Zilla data visualisation
> 
> 
> 


> > Claudio Natoli wrote:
> > >
> > >
> > > Hi all,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Mike Willmon wrote:
> > I've been running this on my Mitsubishi since last year. Claudio made a
> > couple wonderful tweaks that should make this a rather versatile tool.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> http://www.mini-box.com/s.nl/it.A/id.403/.f?sc=8&category=101

I have a terminal which has the VIA board mentioned on the above site
only mine has a slower processor and does not need any active cooling.
It would run on the 12v supply just fine. It has a CF card slot which
could be used for the "hard drive" but I would use a solid state
storage device. I don't know what really is needed on the software
side for ZillaView but if the software could easily be run on a
variant of linux you could make a very simple open source solution
which could run ZillaView and maybe incorporate the input of
information from the eVision that Victor makes.

-- 
David D. Nelson

http://evalbum.com/1328

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Rush,

thanks for your comments.

> On the Parameters tab - does that set the hairball settings,
> does it act like the Palm pgm to set the hairball Max settings 
> or are they just parameters for your pgm? 

It doesn't touch the hairball settings. They are just for the determining the ranges you want on each gauge.

The only communication with the Hairball (presently) is to start and stop DAQ4 mode.


> If they don't set the hairball, is there a thought to have
> your pgm be used to replace the Palm pgm that programs the 
> hairball? Can they both be combined into 1 program? 

Maybe. The Zilla's in-built terminal program is straight-forward enough, but I could see how something like that would be nice. Something to think about.


> How do I figure the motor rpm - mph multiplier if different
> gears are used? Good thought on the kmh/mph choice

You can't :-( It was added at Mike Willmon's request, as he's got direct drive in his Pinto. 

I suppose, if you had a regular commute, you could use an approximation to get rough overall efficiency figures, but not very ideal. An integrated solution could send gear position, which would be nice, but for something like ZillaView it'd probably simpler to work around the problem entirely and interface with a GPS data stream.


> It really looks great, I can't wait to get my S-10 up and
> running. I have an old Toshiba laptop that I am planning to use.

Thanks Rush, would love to hear how you get on.

Cheers,
Claudio

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

As far as EVision, you can get streaming data I believe the same
way as Zilla or e-meter outputs - in raw ASCII format. I can only
make useful plot if import it in Excel or such and re-format, which
perhaps can be scripted. Caludio, may be you can adapt input string
reformatting to accept EVision output? Like a plug-in module?

EVision already is capable to show dynamic values (like power
and battery current) in analog form so instrument look much like
on your interface. Of course, one at the time though.

The biggest value of the software as I see it is capturing
and saving the string of data, so you can plot it, and also
"play back" feeding it saved data again and watching gauges
as if you actually drive - very good for off-line analysis.

--
Victor
'91 ACRX - something different




> David Nelson wrote:
> 
> > I don't know what really is needed on the software
> > side for ZillaView but if the software could easily be run on a
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Claudio Natoli wrote:
> >
> > I've gotten a few requests about ZillaView from EVDL listers recently, so
> > I've made it available for download here:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Victor,

Victor writes:
> Caludio, may be you can adapt input string
> reformatting to accept EVision output? Like a plug-in module?

Could do, but I'm not sure it would get widely used. Seems to me that if someone has got themselves an EVision, then their instrumentation needs are probably already well covered.

Cheers,
Claudio

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Otmar,

Otmar writes:
> I Just drove Claudios new application, very nice! 

Thanks for that.


> It is surprising how accurate the values are compared to my E-meter
> considering how poor the data quality is coming from the Zilla. 

Well, that's your doing not mine 


> I must say, I'm wondering if Claudio someday may provide 
> source so I could have a friend port it to OSX. 

I can't make any promises as to when, but I do intend to clean up the code (the code isn't anything I'd want to put my name to atm -- it started life as a quick and dirty hack  and make it compilable cross-platform (linux/osx/win32). Just need a few spare round tuits.


> Either way, I'm already designing the carputer for the 914 
> that I use for development. 
> <snip>
> Thoughts? 

Looks good -- I'm hoping someone puts in the hard yards in this regard, so I can just copy them 

Cheers,
Claudio

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>Just need a few spare round tuits.

My Aunt used to have a round hot pad with round-tu-it printed on it.
I've also seen some wooden ones. Maybe I can find some to send you
;-).

-- 
David D. Nelson

http://evalbum.com/1328

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have a whole stack of wooden ones somewhere - but it doesn't seem to help 
me find time to do things!

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "David Nelson" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, February 26, 2008 5:59 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] ZillaView: Zilla data visualisation


> >Just need a few spare round tuits.
>
> My Aunt used to have a round hot pad with round-tu-it printed on it.
> I've also seen some wooden ones. Maybe I can find some to send you
> ;-).
>
> -- 
> David D. Nelson
>
> http://evalbum.com/1328
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
>
>
> -- 
> No virus found in this incoming message.
> Checked by AVG Free Edition.
> Version: 7.5.516 / Virus Database: 269.21.1/1299 - Release Date: 2/26/2008 
> 9:08 AM
>
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Otmar,

Just to clarify...



> Claudio Natoli wrote:
> >> It is surprising how accurate the values are compared to my E-meter
> >> considering how poor the data quality is coming from the Zilla.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have some sample plots posted up here.
http://home.gci.net/~saintbernard/

I know that when the duty cycle is at 100% the battery and motor voltages
are the same. So I can figure the percentage it is off and scale the motor
volts accordingly.

Mike



> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of Claudio Natoli
> Sent: Tuesday, February 26, 2008 5:22 PM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] ZillaView: Zilla data visualisation
> 
> 
> Hi Otmar,
> 
> Just to clarify...
> 


> > Claudio Natoli wrote:
> > >> It is surprising how accurate the values are compared to my E-meter
> > >> considering how poor the data quality is coming from the Zilla.
> > >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I too have had my eye on a mac mini for a carputer application. I'm hoping
Apple don't drop it before Blu-Ray support is added (also would make a
better HTPC than the Apple TV imho). I'm wondering if it would be possible
to build software interface to allow adjustments to a Zilla or other
controller directly through in-car onscreen menus instead of through a
separate handheld or laptop. Is that what you're planning Otmar?

- Mark



> Otmar <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Claudio Natoli wrote:
> >
> >
> > Hi Otmar,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> provo_spain wrote:
> >
> > I too have had my eye on a mac mini for a carputer application. I'm
> > hoping
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Otmar,



> Otmar wrote:
> > Actually motor amps should be quite accurate. Maybe high by 10A at
> > zero current, but at full scale it should be within 15 amps since we
> > calibrate that and the same value is used by the Zilla.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I offered to port to linux as this is something I have been wanting to
do myself.
Depending on how it was written, activeX,.net,win32,MFC, it may be
easier to write from scratch.
I was talking to him about using wxwidgets to make it mac,linux,linux
embedded and windows compatible.

I was thinking of going more embedded though, maybe a fitPC and the DIN
display

http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,1697,2194862,00.asp
http://www.compulab.co.il/all-products/html/products.htm (EM-X270 is
cool, same specs as my phone except way more screen)

My linux magazines have a bunch of these, this is just one I remembered
the name of.

OR even a gumstix with the samsung display

http://www.gumstix.com/

Gping the other direction, working it in with dashwerks dashPC might be cool

http://freshmeat.net/projects/dashpc/


to many choices!


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Jeff,



> Jeff Shanab wrote:
> > I offered to port to linux as this is something I have been wanting
> > to do myself.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I am on the gumstix newsgroup and they are having difficulty getting the
colors correct on that display.
But one poster got Qt 4 working on it. I forgot about Qt from trolltech,
it is also a cross-platform toolkit. We use it at work.
It is like MFC programming haveing a concept of slots associated with
messages and actions. I have debugged but not originated qt code.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Otmar,
Long time, no read on the list! I don't have anything to contribute to this thread,
but just wanted to say it was good to see you at EVS-23, and it's good to have you
posting again. I hope to be torturing your product this season on the drag strip
(when I'm not helping the KillaCycle torture it!), but I need to pull the motor 
out of the RX-7 first. Yes, that's another story...
Suck Amps,
BB

>Date: Tue, 26 Feb 2008 13:10:49 -0800 (PST)
>From: Otmar 
>


> >Claudio Natoli wrote:
> >>
> >> I've gotten a few requests about ZillaView from EVDL listers recently, so
> >> I've made it available for download here:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Otmar <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > For the processor I figure the base model here is appropriate, a bit
> > expensive, but powerful:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Evan Tuer <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Great idea - but wouldn't an iPod Touch be a bit simpler, as it's got
> > a nice screen built in?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Morgan LaMoore <[email protected]> wrote:
> > On Fri, Feb 29, 2008 at 4:09 AM, Evan Tuer <[email protected]> wrote:
> > > Great idea - but wouldn't an iPod Touch be a bit simpler, as it's got
> > > a nice screen built in?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Morgan LaMoore wrote:
> > On Fri, Feb 29, 2008 at 4:09 AM, Evan Tuer <[email protected]> wrote:
> > > Great idea - but wouldn't an iPod Touch be a bit simpler, as it's got
> > > a nice screen built in?
> ...


----------

